# waxing



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This week a third member has left the forum in the past months.
This time a member who did major contributions to this forum.
Why?

Because all those MK2 driver's are talking about Waxing, Cleaning and Polishing. There are hundred of threads abouth how long they must wait for there new MK2. There are hundred of threads abouth how heavy it is too wait so long. There are another hundred threads abouth how perfect the colour from their car matches with the colour from their eyes.

Thx Audi, you did a fine job.
You made the MK2 even more homosexual than the first model.

Can't wait till the introduction from the MK3, i think it will be like this.......


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Rebel said:


> This week has left again a third member this forum for good.
> Yhis time a member who did major contributions to this forum.
> Why?
> 
> ...


You do spout some rubbish don't you.

If the title of a thread says 'Waxing' and you are interested then read it. If not, don't. I hope this helps.

PS. The pink suits you :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That's the major problem RK07...

Those newby's give all type off titles to their threads, but at the end they all end with waxing pictures and polishing story's.

It would be very nice if they just put the name WAXING in to the title from their thread.
Or even better..........put all their story's in one thread and make it sticky.

No serious member can find a proper thread abouth technical things between al those 700 wax-threads.
It has become a real mess over there last months.....so that's why people leave.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you contacted Jae - perhaps a little forum revamp may help. Alot of forums have more detailed sections. Maybe this would help.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think it would be easyier to contact god, than contact Jae :wink:

But Jae can't do a lot. I think the members should have some more dicipline to react in excisting threads, than opening every day 50 new threads abouth the same things.

Ohw and waxing stuff could be related to one thread.
Also the "waiting" and "ordered" threads could be in one thread...

But again how am i....


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fair point, but I stand my my point in my first reply; you do spout alot of rubbish and the pink does suit your complexion.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

WTF - 5star pish spouter

"No serious member can find a proper thread abouth technical things between al those 700 wax-threads. 
It has become a real mess over there last months.....so that's why people leave."

Pure faecal gold there - people can't find stuff cos of all the inane crap "TTRS in 1/4 1 08" "2.0t facelift" "look at my thighs" "look at my spec"

What is a serious member anyway? It's a fecking car for f sake.

And people leaving cos they can't find stuff O_O oh come'on - 3 members in so many months.... geez the place is falling apart.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

saint said:


> .... geez the place is falling apart.


Nope. It's going downhill. Just ask TTotal! :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Rebel said:


> This week a third member has left the forum in the past months.
> This time a member who did major contributions to this forum.
> Why?
> 
> ...


If it bothers you THAT much, why don't YOU leave?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> If it bothers you THAT much, why don't YOU leave?


 :lol:

People have been trying for years but he's like a bad smell that just keeps coming back!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You can't come with something better than that ? 
What could i aspect from a bmw-driver, or worst.... a golf driver :lol: 
Personly i don't give a shit abouth all those people who post those funny threads. I don't read them.
It get's annoying when a serious thread is going the same direction...as all those crap-threads.

When some-one ask's a normal technical question nobody can answere it.
That's because the average MK2 driver is a donkey.
Here are a few threads from the last week on the MK2-forum....

* * Tommorow, tommorow, its 3 day's away*

* * Tommorow, tommorow, its only a day away*

* * Oh my GODDDD, it has arrived !*

* * Oh my GODDDD, i jerked on my car last night*

* * Which polish is the best*

* * How to wax my chrome exhaust-tips*

* * I can't decide which colour to order, Red, Blue, Silver, White, Blach, Green....Please HELP HELP me.*

* * Here are some pic's from my nude girl with my new MK2 *

* * I'm going to order it next week*

* * I've ordered it !*

* * Where to fill some extra Oil, can't find it*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Rebel said:


> * * Here are some pic's from my nude girl with my new MK2 *


Have you got a link to this one? I could do with jerking off over my Golf!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

PMSL @ Rebel, there was a time when the mk1 forum was like that though. We NEED the mk2 forum to suck up all this stuff now so that the mk1 is now 'cleansed' of it all. :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

They can't all be ring meisters like you Walter :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Must admit I hate waxing too.

Much prefer my epilator.

:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phodge said:


> Much prefer my epilator.


<ouch>  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> Must admit I hate waxing too.
> 
> Much prefer my epilator.
> 
> :wink:


...or hedge trimmer in your case!! :wink: :-*


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Rebel get's the full back, sack 'n crack job.

Purely for performance reasons of course. Streamlined aerodynamics helps his 'ring times.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Rebel get's the full back, sack 'n crack job.
> 
> Purely for performance reasons of course. Streamlined aerodynamics helps his 'ring times.


I think it is the massive weight loss from the BS'n'C that makes him so fast round 'his' ring


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But rob, you're the biggest polisher of them all. You even polish the wheels.

Its due to most people just wanting looks, not a reall car. FWD a serious car, now thats funny. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Rebel get's the full back, sack 'n crack job.


He's dutch says it all :wink:


----------

